# My first show



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I entered Jonah in wildcard novice. I found out I was going first and my nerves got the best of me. We didn't show until after 5:00pm and Jonah was pretty much done by that time because of the heat and long day with a big breakfast and no lunch. I mean he was thinking of his dinner by 4:00 . Anyway, I can tell something isn't quite right and we start our heeling and he is not the same dog. His figure 8s which are usually beautiful start rough and then he throws up!!! Well, in a normal show they say we would have been excused right then and there but the judge is nice enough to let us finish the other exercises. My hands are starting to really shake and I can't get the leash off and I can feel my heart beating in my ears...I keep asking myself, "why am I still out here"? Anyway, we made it through and the one good part is that Jonah stayed on his sits and downs. Hopefully, this will be my worst experience to share and things will look up from here.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ack. I'm so sorry it went like that.  

So you were there all day?! I think that's even worse than my experience last fall when I got to a trial at 10AM and didn't go into the ring until 3PM. In that case we were inside and my dog was tired. That heat must have been too much for your dog...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry Jonah got sick! Hopefully the next show will go better and the judging schedule will give you a better time for when your class will begin.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

geez, I'm sorry to hear that. 
Tito did that once at a breed show. He's one of those dogs that has to have a little breakfast, even if it's small, or he gets sick. We were running late, so I figured I'd just feed him when we got to the show site 2 hours away. Well then I got lost, and by the time we got there, I had to dash directly to the ring. Sure enough, when the judge went to examine him......


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I did actually laugh about it today and we did get a new squeak/tug toy to use when training. In fact, we trained this morning and he was back to his flashy self, whew!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm sorry. It happens...one day you may look back on this and smile. It is part of the showing experience....but it will make the highs seem a lot better when you hit them!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Update....Jonah has a bladder infection and has had it for 4 weeks! That is why he has had low energy, low apetite and not quite right. His throwing up at the obedience show told me to go straight to the vet. 
The good part is that we should be back to normal as an obedience team in time for our Aug. 14 show in Olympia. This one will count toward Beg. Novice.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So sorry your first show didnt go as planned and glad you found the bladder infection. Sounds like we both had crappy shows last week! 

Good luck in BN!


----------

